# Air filter dust collector?



## ChiknNutz

In addition to single point dust collection (i.e. at the tool), I could really use a dust collector for airborne sawdust due to sanding and the like. What are you all doing for this? Are you using commercial filters or homebrew solutions like a box fan with a furnace filter? Thanks much.


----------



## thegrgyle

I made a contraption based on Woodnthings pic I saw somewhere on this forum.... it is a box fan with 2 filters, a pre and post filter..... the pre filter is a basic good furnace filter, and the post filter filters even smaller particles. 

I acquired a few furnace blower motors over the summer time, and plan on making a dedicated air cleaner with that this spring.

Fabian


----------



## woodnthings

*probably this picture*

From this Search:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/search.php?searchid=792725

FROM:
Bob Willing gunrackguy 
Join Date: Jul 2008
Location: UP of Michigan
Posts: 211 







*Air Filtration* 
This is the air filtration I made for my shop. I purchased the blower motor used from a heating and ventilation shop locally for $50.00. The trick is to make sure that the filters are about 3" away from the blower housing so that the air is filtered across the entire filter. You can put whatever filter grade you want or willing to pay for into the filter. Mine has two 16 X 20 filters. I made the unit size to fit the blower motor housing. This blower has four speeds and if I want to change speeds I remove one of the filters and simply insert the connector into an alternate spade. Nothing fancy but it does the job, yes it is noisy but the air movement cools off my shop. You could vent it out side. The track that holds the filters in place are siding "J" channels. 
 Attached Thumbnails  __________________


----------



## Taylormade

I bought this one used that works VERY well but it's pretty loud... and the more dust it collects, the louder it gets. I'm thinking of trying to muffle it a bit with foam insulation board, and if that doesn't fix it, I'm probably going to build one with a squirrel fan and mdf. I've seen several of those that work well and are very quiet.


----------



## info

JDS system. Super great eqe. 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/jds-750-er-air-filter-30663/


----------



## Grinder

Damn, I need to get a TV in my shop.



Taylormade said:


> I bought this one used that works VERY well but it's pretty loud... and the more dust it collects, the louder it gets. I'm thinking of trying to muffle it a bit with foam insulation board, and if that doesn't fix it, I'm probably going to build one with a squirrel fan and mdf. I've seen several of those that work well and are very quiet.


----------



## woodnthings

*I hung this one today*

With my son doing the "heavy lifting" we managed to hook this one to pre-installed hooks. The only thing I don't like is the remote is directional. I may end up using the remote from a outdoor light system since it is not directional and I can face the unit either North or South and still control it. This is my second unit and I'm real happy with the filtering ability and the 3 speeds and a built in timer.  bill

EDIT: Fixed the remote non-operational by a light shield over the control panel as suggested by Jet tech and another member here. Florescent lights interfere with remote signals....Works great now.


----------



## Grinder

*Homemade air scrubber*

Used a 6"x10" squirrel cage with a 1/3 hp motor, 2-1"x24"x24" pre-filters and a 2"x24"x24" main filter. I decided to put it on a wheeled base, instead of hanging it on the ceiling and roll it around the shop as needed. It works amazingly well set up behind my chop saw or on the end of my sanding table.


----------



## ChiknNutz

Right on! Thanks for all the ideas.


----------



## kjhart0133

I have the Jet system shown in Woodnthings' picture above. I love it! It cleans out my whole 36x36 shop in very little time. It's not too loud either. I have no issues with the remote. I do have an issue with the outer filter. Jet claims it is a 12x24x1 filter, but the Jet filter and the space it fits in are slightly smaller than a standard 12x24x1 filter you get from the store. I've tried many different brands from the various big box stores and they are all just a bit too big to fit into the Jet. I ended up making my own bracket with some foam to seal the filter. I can now use standard 'furnace' filters for the outer filter. I think Jet did this so you'd have to buy their $20 filter. 

Next, the inner filter is tough to clean and it costs $50 to replace. I use a small nozzle on a small shop vac to clean the inner filter, but you must be careful not to tear it up with the vacuum.

Having said all that, I am still very happy with the Jet unit. Cost is about $300 from Amazon.

Kevin H.


----------



## Taylormade

kjhart0133 said:


> I ended up making my own bracket with some foam to seal the filter. I can now use standard 'furnace' filters for the outer filter. I think Jet did this so you'd have to buy their $20 filter.
> Kevin H.


Kevin, can you take a pic of what you're talking about here? I'm not so sure I follow. I have the same problem on the Delta, and have just been pinching it a bit so that the 12x24 filters fit inside. It may or may not contribute to the loudness I spoke of previously. When the filters are removed, it's quiet... when they're installed (even if brand new) it's noticeably louder. I haven't tried any of the things I said I was going to try yet, lol.


----------



## dbhost

If I remember later on tonight I will post my pics. But I am using a Grizzly G0572 with a Penn State washable primary filter. I started out with a Box Fan / Filtrete / Duct tape rig. It worked, but struggled to keep up when hand sanding. The Grizzly works great and is at a good price point.

I have seen excellent reviews of the JDS units as well...


----------



## Hammer1

JDS, remote control, electrostatic filter that is permanent and washable, variable speed, whisper quiet at the lowest setting, you can add charcoal filters for odors or use furnace style filters, has interior heavy felt bags that are washable. I've owned several ambient air filters and the JDS is worth the money and a cut above Delta, Jet, Penn State, etc.


----------



## ChiknNutz

I am looking hard at the JDS Air-Tech HP, several places have it for $380. It is no doubt worth it, but is it significantly better than a "shop-built" solution similar to some of those shown here?


----------



## dbhost

Looking at the specs of the JDS, it's a bit more powerful than my Grizzly, but is it worth the extra $115.00? I didn't think so...


----------



## ChiknNutz

Which Grizzly do you have?


----------



## dbhost

G0572. Good machine, great price...


----------

